# Echec du jumelage clavier sans fil Apple avec l'Imac



## ensavoirplus (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un clavier sans fil Apple en Azerty pour utiliser le Bluetooth, c'est la première fois que je tente le Bluetooth, les piles sont neuves, je suis sous Snow Leopard, je tente le jumelage mais impossible de pouvoir rentre le code.

Il y a bien un code qui s'affiche et après une certaine attente, il y a un triangle orange et une phrase qui dit ceci : "La tentative de jumelage a échoué. cliquez sur "Continuer" pour réessayer."

Il détecte bien le clavier après que j'ai cliqué sur "Mettre à jour des  services de l'appareil", résultat : connecté oui, configuré oui, jumelé  non, donc ça refuse de le jumeler et pourtant il trouve le clavier dans la liste je clique sur continuer le code s'affiche puis ça échoue.

J'y ai passé plusieurs heures à tout refaire, à chercher une solution sur le net mais je n'ai rien trouvé, tout le monde arrive à rentrer le code sauf moi.

Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'en essayant une souris Logitech Bluetooth il reconnaît la souris et elle fonctionne ! Alors pourquoi le clavier de la marque Apple a un soucis avec le système Apple ???

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## ensavoirplus (14 Septembre 2010)

*J'ai trouvé la solution* sur un autre site. 

Je cite la personne qui a donné la solution : "Donc en fait je m'attendais à avoir une fenêtre pour rentrer  mon code donc je l'attendais indéfiniment. Faut le taper directement ce  que j'ai essayé une seule et unique fois mais je savais pas que le  clavier se met en QWERTY donc pas besoin d'enfoncer Maj pour activer les  chiffres. On les tape directement".

En ce qui me concerne j'ai  dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs reprises mais ça marche enfin et en Azerty  pour moi ! Je vous écris d'ailleurs avec.

Donc en clair quand vous voyez le code s'afficher vous tapez directement les chiffres que vous voyez les uns à la suite des autres, ensuite à droite des chiffres s'affiche en bleu la touche retour, vous tapez sur le clavier sur la touche retour et surtout pas avec la souris, et vous attendez que l'on vous confirme le jumelage.


----------

